# Gilde Guardians of Angels sucht ( Realm Dalvengyr)



## Laube86 (18. Januar 2009)

Hi,

Wie man in der Überschrift schon lesen kann sucht GoA neue Gesichter.

Wir sind am 25er grp aufbau, haben schon einiges clear im 25er content!

und damit wir in zukunft auf rnd dd / healer verzichten können, suchen wir dementsprechend noch leute!

also wenn ihr Interessen habt, könnt ihr euch gern ingame oder hier bei einen der Member melden, sie werden euch dann an den richtigen verweisen!


Mfg Laube


----------

